# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Hoesten en hyperen

## Nikky278

Heyhey,

Ruim twee weken geleden heb ik een flinke hoestbui gehad (heb ongeveer 20 min staan blaffen), waarna ik ben gaan hyperventileren. Afgelopen maandag ben ik toch maar naar de huisarts geweest omdat ik last van hoestbuien, hyperventilatie/benauwdheid en een licht gevoel in mijn hoofd bleef houden. 
Volgens de huisarts zijn mijn longen in orde, maar heb ik last van flink wat slijm, dus heb ik codeine en neusspray gekregen. De neusspray gebruik ik zo min mogelijk, omdat mijn neus na gebruik pijnlijk is en ik twee keer een bloedneus heb gehad. 
Het hoesten is wel minder, maar gisteren heb ik wel regelmatig gehoest en vandaag werd ik op het werk weer benauwd, waarna ik ook weer behoorlijk gehoest heb en dus weer ben gaan hyperen. Ook bij inspanning ben ik kortademig en moet ik hoesten. Het lichte gevoel in mijn hoofd is vrij constant aanwezig, maar als ik hoest word ik echt duizelig en krijg ik slappe benen. Heb de afgelopen week wel de codeine gewoon 3 tot 4 keer per dag ingenomen.

De huisarts zei dat het met 10 dagen beter moest gaan en anders moest ik nog even terug komen. We zijn nu dus pas 5 dagen verder en ik vraag me af of ik het nog even aan moet zien of dat ik beter de huisarts nog een keer kan bellen...

Xx Nikky.

----------


## Nora

Hoe is het nu met je? Ben je nog zoveel aan het hoesten? Hoesten kan je inderdaad licht maken in je hoofd. Je gebruikt al je inspanning daarvoor en dan krijgen je hersenen ook niet voldoende zuurstof. Hopelijk is het nu wel voorbij.

Groetjes, Nora

----------


## Nikky278

Het hoesten is nu minder, het bleek astma te zijn. Ik had regelmatig aanvallen, maar de inhalator helpt goed. Omdat ik deze wel zeker drie keer per dag nodig had, heb ik er nu een andere inhalator bijgekregen met wat hogere dosis, die ik twee keer per dag moet gebruiken, dan heb ik die eerste minder nodig. Er zijn dagen dat ik hem helemaal niet gebruik, maar ook nog steeds dagen dat ik hem vier keer nodig heb. Als dat zo blijft krijg ik weer een andere, maar ik kijk het eerst even een tijdje aan. Komt helemaal goed  :Smile: 

Xx

----------

